# MacBook Pro freezing on startup



## zacman812 (May 21, 2012)

My MacBook Pro (Snow Leopard 10.6.8 updated) freezes on startup. Cursor moves but clicking links on desktop does nothing. Startup in safe mode also freezes. Sometimes even holding the power key does not shut off the computer. What options are available to me for home repair? 

Many thanks,
Zacman 812


----------

